# All I Ever Wanted, a contemporary romance



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

I just started as an indie author last month, and I'm thrilled with the response so far. Thanks to everyone for the support!

My second release as an indie author is a full novel, _All I Ever Wanted_:











It's a light, humorous contemporary romance on the theme of "opposites attract." I've just reduced the price to $1.50 because I'd love to see more people reading it. 

When it was first released, Romance Reader at Heart called it "top-notch work... sexy, breezy and fun" and said "Ellen Fisher writes beautifully." The Road to Romance called it "wonderful writing" and "pure satisfying enjoyment." And A Romance Review called it "a delightful contemporary romance."

I hope you'll check it out! You can find an excerpt and other reviews, as well as my other available books, on my website, www.ellenfisherromance.com .

Thank you all!

Ellen Fisher


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Contemporary Romance is 'in the House'!!!    Yeay...happy to have you here amongst us.  Congratulations on the successful books.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Because I want all the romance readers in Kindle Nation to give my books a chance, I've lowered the price of my full novel "All I Ever Wanted" to ninety-nine cents for a limited time. This is a light, humorous contemporary romance with a touch of suspense. Here's the description:

Maxfield Sinclair, the author of a popular science fiction series, is revered by fans everywhere as "The Creator." Drew Cooper, a snobbish literature professor, isn't impressed with Max's books, or with Max himself, for that matter. As Drew gets to know Max, however, she realizes there's more to the shy, awkward writer than meets the eye. But can a woman who enjoys escargot and caviar fall in love with a guy who thinks fine cuisine means supreme instead of pepperoni?


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I couldn't resist the .99 cents price! I look forward to enjoying your book!


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank you so much, hsuthard.  I hope you do enjoy it!

ETA: Oh, and hee, I love your Simpsons-style avatar.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi, everyone! I'm happy to say _All I Ever Wanted_ has been selling great-- thanks so much to everyone who's bought it! It's still anked at #43 in the Kindle contemporary romance category, and it just got its first review. The reviewer gave it four stars and called it "cute and entertaining," as well as "a fun, light read which I breezed through in a day...If you are looking for an entertaining romance with some light suspense mixed in, consider reading this book."

My deepest thanks for everyone's support!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

It's on my list, Ellen. I've promised myself to stop one clicking until I reduce the size of my TBR pile. Really. It's a promise--to myself. If I can't trust myself, then who can I trust? But don't people sometimes make promises that they shouldn't have made? Gosh, now I have to go think about stuff.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Hee, LCEvans, I know what you mean.  One-click buying is the bane of my existence now.   It's a very dangerous thing!

But I'm glad to hear it's on your list.  Thanks.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I just finished All I Ever Wanted and wanted to let you know how much I enjoyed it! The book was really an very good read, one I looked forward to having more time for every time I had to put it down. The characters were much deeper than I expected for contemporary romance, and very believable and likable. I'll definitely be reading more of your books! Excellent job


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank you so much, hsuthard! (And I apologize for not responding before; somehow I missed your comment to this thread.) I'm very glad you liked it. That's great to hear. 

I'm delighted with how well _All I Ever Wanted_ is doing; it's been in the top thousand Kindle books for the past four days, as well as on the Kindle contemporary romance bestseller list. I honestly can't believe how many people have bought it! Thanks very much to everyone for your support.


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Adding this one to my TBR list...the story sounds like one I'd enjoy, and the cover, well, yum.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks, Reese.  I wish he were mine, but alas, he's just a stock photo.


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Is your other work a novella?  I just saw that you said this one was a "full novel".  I'm going to sample that one as well.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

I actually have two others as an indie author; I just couldn't figure out how to cram them all into my siggy *blushes*. They are _Isn't It Romantic?_ and _In the Mood_, both novellas. I have three others with Samhain that are also novellas. I like novellas!


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

EllenFisher said:


> I actually have two others as an indie author; I just couldn't figure out how to cram them all into my siggy *blushes*. They are _Isn't It Romantic?_ and _In the Mood_, both novellas. I have three others with Samhain that are also novellas. I like novellas!


I'm quite fond of novella, myself. I've written two


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I d/l'd and read In The Mood as well. I grew up in Chesapeake and my first job ever was in Waterside. My parents are still there and I visit MacArthur Mall every trip home -- it was fun to read about all my hometown spots in your novella! I only wish you could have found a way to work in my all time favorite restaurant: Doumar's. That's my first stop on the drive to my parents' house from the airport every trip. Maybe in the next book?


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Doumar's barbecue! Yum! I'll see what I can do. 

Glad to know I got the hometown spots right. I grew up in Virginia Beach and now I live in Suffolk, but while I wrote _In the Mood_ I was living in the Richmond area. My dad and I drove around Norfolk quite a bit so I could get the geography and details right. My novella _I'll Be There For You _is set in Norfolk, too, and my very first published novel (which is not on Kindle at this point) was a historical which began in Princess Anne County, aka Virginia Beach. I do enjoy working the local stuff in when I can!


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

I want to thank everyone for their interest in my romances. _All I Ever Wanted _sold over 450 downloads last month, to my utter astonishment (and enormous delight). I am very, very grateful that there are so many readers out there willing to take a chance on indie authors!


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Ellen, I just wanted to post to let you know that I read both All I Ever Wanted and In the Mood and really liked them. I left reviews for both at Amazon. I'm a total sucker for attractive but somewhat geeky or vulnerable heros and there are very few of them out there. Most are the strong, silent, somewhat obsessive alpha types. Don't get me wrong, I love those too, but it is so nice to read a story where the hero isn't afraid to open up and show his vulnerabilities. 

I'm not a huge fan of novellas - if I like the characters, I don't want the story to end so novellas are usually too short for me (I'm also a very fast reader), but I will definitely be checking out the rest of your work. I'm especially interested in The Nerd Prince - just for the title alone, that's one I've got to buy. My DH falls into the cute but geeky category so I always love those stories.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank you, worktolive. I'm glad you liked them, and thanks so much for leaving reviews!

I like geeky heroes too. My husband was the nerdy, geeky type, so I guess he's reflected in my heroes to some degree. But yes, there are aren't a lot of them in Romanceland!

I hope you enjoy _The Nerd Prince._ It's based very, very loosely on "The Frog Prince."


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

I bought both of your books. I'll let you know after I'm done.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks, Jenni!  I appreciate that, and I hope you enjoy them.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Just finished All I Ever Wanted. I really enjoyed it and miss Max already  . Worth more than the .99 I paid for it.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank you, Jenni.  I'm very glad to hear you enjoyed it!


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Ellen, I just one-clicked!  I've got a pile of books to read, but I'll get to yours.  

Love the cover, by the way.

~Donna~


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank you, Donna!  Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

You're welcome. Now I'm reading "Isn't It Romantic?". Enjoying it so far.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

That's great to hear, Jenni!  Thanks so much!


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Finished IIR. Enjoyed it like the first one. In The Mood is next.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm pleased to say that _All I Ever Wanted_ has now sold over a thousand downloads. Thank you to all my readers!!


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

I've been sick for a while, and not hanging out on the boards as much as I like to, and I think that's adversely impacted some of my sales. So I'm lowering the price on _All I Ever Wanted_ back down to 99 cents for a while in the hopes that romance readers might be tempted to take a look at it. Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ellen, 

hope you're feeling better!

Betsy


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks, Betsy, I appreciate that.   I have colitis, but new medication seems to be helping.  Fingers are crossed!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Feel better, Ellen.  

There's nothing like a mad rush of sales to help the tummy heal!


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

I bought it (and two other of yours) and will let you know how I liked it/them when I finish.  I have quite a few  new indie authors and books (19 currently)  in my unread list so it may be a few days before I post back to you.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for the well wishes, Maureen.

And Tatiana, thanks not only for buying my books, but for supporting indie authors in general.  That's awesome!


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow, I'm kind of happy about this. Someone on Amazon UK gave _All I Ever Wanted_ a lovely five-star review: "Having read a few of this authors works I have found all of them to be an enjoyable romantic read they give you that pick me up that we all need." I don't know if that's what caused people to start buying it, or if maybe it got mentioned on the boards over there, but it's made a few sales in a short time and jumped up to #8 in UK Kindle contemporary romance, #60 in UK books contemporary and adult romance, and #835 in the whole Kindle store. Thanks to my UK readers!


----------

